# Need advice on creating a trailer for my haunt



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I have created a trailer to help advertise my haunt using the iMovie app on my iPad. (Don't laugh). It's actually not a bad app and I am satisfied for the most part, but would like to know if there is another app that would allow me to do the same thing without all the silly movie type credits at the end? What are my other options?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Uhm....don't we need to see said video...before we critique??? Just saying... BTW...cheesy can me charming....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this list of movie making apps that might be worth looking into:

http://appadvice.com/applists/show/apps-for-making-a-movie


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you extend the trailer so that there is a gap between the end of the functional part of the trailer and the "end credits"? I would imagine that your existing program would allow you to take sections or snippets from an existing piece and save them as solo entities. The added gap gives you room/time to fade out from the intended end of the trailer without the challenge of possibly cutting off bits you actually wanted.
That would allow you to take the section, the actual part of the trailer you want, and copy it out to it's own file.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Try this youtube link to see if it works. Please be kind, this is my first attempt at cinematography. I need to shoot more video to replace some of the filler I have in there now, but it's a start. iMovie won't allow me to edit the length of the trailer or clips I use.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you did well. The end credits didn't seem at all cheesy to me.

I know Windows Movie Maker lets you edit out portions of a video clip, at least at the beginning or the end of it. Can this file type be imported into that program?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought it looked really good. 
I've used Windows Movie Maker and Sony Movie Studio. 
They aren't smartphone apps, but the are both fairly full-featured video tools.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I really liked it! I liked the use of the 'negative' effect to make ordinary video seem creepy (this kid at the cemetery was a good example). And you kept the pacing quick by not lingering on each shot, but yet not cutting away so fast that we couldn't tell what we were looking at (if you have to pause the trailer to see something, it's too quick... I hate that).

If I was forced to make one constructive criticism, it would be that the clip of the meat cleaver was just a bit too long. It seemed to break up the pace of the video. And the text of the web site flickered a bit too much at first, making it hard to read (but remained on the screen long enough eventually). 

But overall, I was impressed (really!).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! That was cool! I agree with everyone, it is super creepy. I loved how you didn't show everything, but hinted at things and you left some things to the imagination. That is always scarier than reality to me.... Really well done Tim!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I think your video is really well done. I would have never guessed it was your first time at making a video.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I offer a very humble "thank you" to each of you! However I have to give credit where credit is due, and that would be to the iMovie app for iPad. The length of each clip is predetermined as well as the pace, music, etc. All I really had to do was look for things to video. The kid in the graveyard is my son. I was actually wishing he move out of the shot until I saw the video and liked the effect. I shot the videos using a black & white camera app (freebie) then just selected it in iMovie. No skill required!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really well done! I'd go see the haunt based on that alone. Creepy and gets your imagination going too.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I think you did a really good job with it!


----------



## N2thenightmare (Jun 1, 2014)

That video was awesome, I can't believe that was your first go at it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be tempted to put that up on a loop on a large monitor within view of the lines in front of your haunt.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

fontgeek said:


> I'd be tempted to put that up on a loop on a large monitor within view of the lines in front of your haunt.


That idea had not occurred to me but I just might do that! (I'll have to use my television from the living room but it's a great idea.) 

I'm not sure what kind of "lines" I'll have though since this will be our first year.

After all the positive comments I hope our first attempt at a haunt lives up to the hype the video may create! I don't want to disappoint the masses!

I've spent the day listening to the audio fx and ambient noise CDs on poisonprops.com trying to decide which to use. I know there are ways to create your own tracks using audio from the net, but honestly I don't have the time, skill, or patience for that task so I'll probably just go the cheap and easy route this year. Any suggestions? Oops forgot this is the graphic design thread! Forgive me!


----------



## LucDarque (Jan 18, 2014)

I thought that was awesome. I hope I can be that successful when I make a trailer for our haunt. Good job!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the audio, you might look at GarageBand, and Audacity for the manipulation, and look at your public library for sound effects. I know my library carries some CDs, and it only takes a little to get you going. Between the two programs you can backmask (play stuff backwards) change the pitch, the speed, layer, mix, etc. which should give you plenty to play with. I have probably 50 or so CDs of sound effects, but there's plenty of cool stuff to use as just snippets from many music CDs too.


----------



## MidnightEvil (Nov 10, 2009)

I like i't 
Looks as good as some payed for trailers I'v seen
credit at the end, no big deal, looks pro dune


----------

